# Please don't tell me these are not real.....



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.










As you can see, they do have all the proper labels.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.


Sorry to break the news to you, buddy. These are as fake as a $3 bill. Cohiba doesn't make glass-top boxes.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blueface said:


> As you can see, they do have all the proper labels.


They sure look legit to me. Thank God for the glass top box. Lets you see the quality before you buy :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:r:r:mn:r:r

Nice one, great story to go with it too!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, I won't!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

uptown_cigar said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, buddy. These are as fake as a $3 bill. Cohiba doesn't make glass-top boxes.


Are you certain?


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a good feeling knowing there are only 6 degrees of separation between me and somebody somewhere in the world that has called each one of those people in that contrived chain of contacts a dickhead.

:bl


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

uptown_cigar said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, buddy. These are as fake as a $3 bill. Cohiba doesn't make glass-top boxes.


You realize he's kidding, right?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

don't forget to share


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope, you are all off. Was reading about Cohiba's new launch this year, to go along with the Partagas Salomones, Monte Sublimes, etc. and these could be legit. In October, they are releasing a glass tops. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't forget...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Costa said:


> Nope, you are all off. Was reading about Cohiba's new launch this year, to go along with the Partagas Salomones, Monte Sublimes, etc. and these could be legit. In October, they are releasing a glass tops. :chk


Wow!
I am really happy to hear this.
If I hear you correct, I may have gotten my hands on a box before they even hit the market?
How cool is that?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> don't forget to share


Dave,
I am sure I can get you a box also.
Just say the word.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> I am sure I can get you a box also.
> Just say the word.


I think I smell a box split coming on.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> I am sure I can get you a box also.
> Just say the word.


Way ta go Carlos!:tu:tu:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hardcz said:


> I think I smell a box split coming on.


That's the burning newspaper that those are stuffed with that you smell.


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like you have a great source!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> That's the burning newspaper that those are stuffed with that you smell.


But if it's *cuban newspaper*, then it's legit...right?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hardcz said:


> But if it's *cuban newspaper*, then it's legit...right?


:r

I suppose, but what if it was used Cuban TP?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I suppose, but what if it was used Cuban TP?


I think you may be on to something.
They did smell pretty chitty but I have been told they should smell that way.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Blueface said:


> I think you may be on to something.
> They did smell pretty chitty.


Well played, Carlos. :r

Smells like corn and fiber. :r:r:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> I am sure I can get you a box also.
> Just say the word.


word?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I got some just like those but my label is different - I think I got duped...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


> I got some just like those but my label is different - I think I got duped...


Yeah, I think you have to make sure the yellow ribbon is on them.
That is the sure tell sign.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Yeah, I think you have to make sure the yellow ribbon is on them.
> That is the sure tell sign.


I feel so foolish...









.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.


Carlos, I'm not sure if you're just pulling our leg here, but there's one sure way to tell - spark one up.

If you're serious, then I'd have to agree with the other LLG's here - I've always been admonished to avoid anything Cuban in glass top boxes, especially Fauxhibas.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> I got some just like those but my label is different - I think I got duped...


AN ACTUAL BOX OF CHOIBO's!!!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> I got some just like those but my label is different - I think I got duped...


I think the problem with yours is the real box with a fake product. As you will note you have an authentic Cohibo glass-top box, but the bands indeed are mis-printed 'Cohiba'. Obviously the cigars are fake:hn:r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think the problem with yours is the real box with a fake product. As you will note you have an authentic Cohibo glass-top box, but the bands indeed are mis-printed 'Cohiba'. Obviously the cigars are fake:hn:r


Arghh, my search for a genuine Cohibo continues...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

chippewastud79 said:


> I think the problem with yours is the real box with a fake product. As you will note you have an authentic Cohibo glass-top box, but the bands indeed are mis-printed 'Cohiba'. Obviously the cigars are fake:hn:r


Please say it isn't so.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smoke em if you got em. :ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> I got some just like those but my label is different - I think I got duped...


aww hells no! you got the "COHIBOS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are the real deal my friend.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


>


wow, I think I just peed myself a little:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I suppose, but what if it was used Cuban TP?


Then you'd have some serious Cuban poo-sticks.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Finally a post where someone has authentic cigars. It's about freakin time.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

TRicker said:


> wow, I think I just peed myself a little:r


YEAH... I think I peed you too!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drunk posting this early? WTF!?!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only discrepancy I can make out here is that your label spells it "Cohib*a*" and that it doesn't even say _what_ the cigars are. This is a big red flag to me, but I'm no Cohibo expert like some of these other guys :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I suppose, but what if it was used Cuban TP?


Saves 'em the dye.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just enjoyed one with a bit of Zacapa 23.

What a great smoke.
Now I know what a Cohiba tastes like.
I am glad I finally got to smoke one.

It is truly important to "know your source".
Glad I know exactly how these came to me.

Need to get some more.

Please kindly insert the word "sarcasm" after each one of the "rolleyes. In fact, insert an extra one after each sentence in this post


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Group Buy :r:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Carlos, I'm not gonna lie to you.....


Well, take care!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Blueface said:


> It is truly important to "know your source".


You said it brother.

When my wife's hairdresser's cousin's sister's vet's uncle's mechanic's brother's priest's friend's nephew's neighbor larry said he could score some Partagas Lousytanias, I jumped right on it. And I read that the box code, S-UK-A is a good one.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Just enjoyed one with a bit of Zacapa 23.
> 
> What a great smoke.
> Now I know what a Cohiba tastes like.
> ...


What a waste of Zacapa 23. 

Carlos, ya gotta remember to include the illegitimate fourth cousin twice removed in the acquisition chain! :mn


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

The Cohibo squirrels are rolling them and putting them in glass top boxes now. Another super rare premium for my quest...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Got them from a friend of a friend whose cousin is married to the uncle of the sister of the manager of a hotel who is second cousins with the the manager of the factory whose girlfriend's brother, who also works there, gets them out the back door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! You got connections!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Dang! You got connections!


:tpd:
Everytime I try to get my hands on these they are always sold out.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> :tpd:
> Everytime I try to get my hands on these they are always sold out.


Do you have "redial" on your phone?
You have to do it as if you were trying to call in to a radio station to be the number X caller.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Do you have "redial" on your phone?
> You have to do it as if you were trying to call in to a radio station to be the number X caller.


I call you X


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Do you have "redial" on your phone?
> You have to do it as if you were trying to call in to a radio station to be the number X caller.




redial? I wish! By the time I ring the operator and she connects me to the radio station the contests are always over.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> redial? I wish! By the time I ring the operator and she connects me to the radio station the contests are always over.


Oh crap!
They still make those things?:r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, and forget about making an international phone call. :r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Yeah, and forget about making an international phone call. :r


"Hello Central...get me Havana!"


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

_*You yankee gun owners! *_ Don't you know it's "Hello Sayrah, this is the sherrif, get me HAVE-ana."


----------

